# message d'absence Outlook 2011 (Mac)



## brixhon (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment on doit faire pour activer le message d'absence dans Outlook 2011.
Il apparait dans le ruban mais quand on clique dessus, rien n'apparait.

Merci pour une réponse.

Bruno


----------



## Aliboron (9 Novembre 2010)

brixhon a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment on doit faire pour activer le message d'absence dans Outlook 2011.


Est-ce que tu l'utilises bien en conjonction avec un serveur Exchange 2007 ?



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, et de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## brixhon (10 Novembre 2010)

ok j'ai compris. J'utilise Mobile me. Donc je dois créer le message d'absence sur mon mobile me.


----------



## Aliboron (10 Novembre 2010)

brixhon a dit:


> ...Donc je dois créer le message d'absence sur mon mobile me.


Je ne sais pas trop comment c'est envisageable. Le principe, c'est que le message d'un correspondant déclenche lorsqu'il arrive sur un serveur, l'envoi d'un message d'absence. Exchange, donc, prend en charge cette fonction et cela se déclenche depuis Outlook. Si tu n'utilises pas Exchange il faut chercher ailleurs.

Peut-être ton hébergeur propose-t-il ce service. C'est assez courant et probablement le plus pratique. Chez Gmail, par exemple, c'est sous le nom de "répondeur automatique". C'est là que je ne vois pas trop ce que peut faire MobileMe, à moins que tu t'en serves comme hébergeur POP ou IMAP (c'est possible, ça ?) 

Sinon, tu peux toujours te faire une règle qui réponde automatiquement à la réception des messages, mais ça suppose de laisser ton ordinateur allumé, actif et raccordé au réseau pendant toute la durée de l'absence...


----------



## brixhon (10 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour tout


----------

